# trouble using dhcpcd

## cmdic

When I try to start apache2 I get these errors:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Bringing up interface eth0
> 
>  *   dhcp ...
> ...

 

I am getting a similar message while booting and it takes like 30 seconds. The only differences is that on boot dhcpcd find's the working interface (eth0)

I am also using the NetworkManager. I don't know whether that's important.

If you need more informations let me know.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cmdic,

Welcome to Gentoo

If you want to use NetworkManager, remove the /etc/init.d/net.eth0 and eth1 files and remove the entries from the defualt runlevel.

Choose exactly one method for controlling your network interfaces.

If both interfaces get addresses in the same subet, you won't like the results.

----------

## cmdic

Ah! That makes sense  :Smile: 

And it works  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot!

----------

